# Digital coax for sub cable



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Is it ok to use a digital coax cable for hooking up a subwoofer.I ask because I am gonna add another sub and have a couple extra coax cables laying around here.Just trying to save a dollar if I don`t need to spend it Thanks , Jim


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’ll work fine, Jim. However, you have to be careful adding a second sub. For starters, it needs to be a match for your first one. If one performs better than the other, you end up with overall response and performance being “dumbed down” to the lesser sub.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Wayne.Yes the subs are the same-HSU VT3 HO.When I get my room finished I will be getting the Behringer and accessories to tame them In the mean time I am planning on stacking them.Thanks again , Jim


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

How are those HSU VT3 HO working out for you, Jim?


----------

